

Amethyst – Rails inspired web-framework for Crystal language - ScottWRobinson
http://codcore.github.io/Amethyst/

======
bshimmin
This looks fun, and it's nice to see third-party software starting to appear
for Crystal.

While parts of it do indeed appear to be inspired by Rails (the routing and
the controllers in particular), it feels like it's much more at the Sinatra
level right now - by which I mean that Rails, out of the box, does an awful
lot more than this, but Sinatra does a similar amount.

------
coloric
Amethyst is getting towards a useful base feature set really quickly.

When I looked at it about a week or so ago it didn't have the View portion of
MVC, so I'm hoping the project keeps on going with the speedy addition of
Rails-like functionality.

As for Crystal itself (a new statically type-checked, compiled, Ruby-like
language), I look forward to using it more when its a little more complete, as
the language is still in flux, and only at version 0.7.x.

I did some playing around with Crystal at the weekend, mainly by investigating
what it would take to convert a couple of pure Ruby only gems to Crystal. I
was stymied somewhat by the Crystal standard library still being a work in
progress, for example classes such as Array still need some work if the
eventual aim is to provide a similar set of methods to Ruby itself (e.g. the
pack method was missing) , and bindings for common libraries like zlib don't
seem to exist yet. However, that is no criticism to Crystal - its simply due
to the newness of the language, and will undoubtedly improve as more people
start using Crystal and contributing.

------
objectified
Not to be confused with Amethyst, the tiling window manager for OS X.

[https://github.com/ianyh/Amethyst](https://github.com/ianyh/Amethyst)

------
alajarvela
What are the actual benefits of using Crystal and Amethyst vs. Rails and Ruby?
I kinda missed the whole Crystal hype when it was originally announced.

~~~
davidroetzel
There is no hype (yet). Crystal as a language is still very much a work in
progress.

That is why Amethyst is kind of a big thing. It is not an alternative to rails
(again: yet), but as a real world application it may help shape and advance
Crystal.

------
andrewshatnyy
TIL: there's Crystal programming language. However it looks more like Sinatra
to me. Cool work tho.

------
ksec
To me Crystal is like Ruby 3.0.

~~~
Reefersleep
I'm generally interested in new languages, and when reading about them, I
always try to figure out to whom or which contexts they cater to. With
Chrystal, I don't know. Is it just "someone who digs the Ruby syntax but
prefer static typing, would enjoy more efficient target code and would like to
call C directly"? That doesn't seem like a strong value proposition to me,
especially with optional static typing (maybe?) coming in Ruby 3.0.

